# Modification de DNS sur SFR NB6



## MonsieurJean (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je désirerais pouvoir modifier les serveurs DNS par défaut de ma neufbox SFRv6, mais je n'y arrive pas, ces derniers semblent non modifiable via l'accès administrateur classique via 192.168.1.1 .

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## MonsieurJean (1 Octobre 2013)

PROBLEME RESOLU!!

Merci à Stealth pour sa participation, et j'ai trouvé la solution qui fonctionne parfaitement.

Je profite depuis 1 semaine de Netflix US...series et films en HD...pas de risque Hadopi...joie!!!

Ma config est la suivante:

- TC 1ere génération 1To connectée via son port WAN à ma NB6.
- Activation du DHCP sur ma TC en précisant lesDNS voulus (en l'occurence les SmartDNS d'Overplay  http://www.overplay.net/#a_aid=Jisse )
- Activation du WiFi créant ainsi un deuxième réseau pour profiter de Netflix sur ma Nexus 7 et mon iPhone 4s
- Ma set top box Roku 3 est connectée à ma TC en filaire RJ45 et à ma TV HD via HDMI.

J'ai en effet une alerte double NAT sur ma TC, mais le debit reste largement suffisant.

Voilà,  je ne peux que vous recommander cette petite merveille qu'est la Roku box ( qui en plus permet de streamer photos, videos et musique sur votre TV HD depuis tablette ou smartphone via l'app dédié dispo sous Android et iOS).

Attention cependant, si vous voulez bénéficier de Netflix US, il vous faudra une Roku achetée aux US (et pas en Angleterre) et ouvrir un compte Netflix US et Roku US en se connectant via un SmartDNS (comme Overplay, Unlocator, Unblock-us etc...) pour faire croire que vous êtes aux USA.

A plus!


----------

